
Ask HN: To all who blog. What advice would you give your younger self? - mikethebrave
I started my own blog and would love to hear some hard won advice you could share.
======
ninedays
Commit to it !

It is easy to start a blog but is way more difficult to frequently post (not
necessarily everyday but find your routine and try and commit to it) and try
and feel that what you write can be interesting to other people.

I always thought that starting a blog is like speaking at a conference with no
one in the room. The biggest challenge can be to find people to be curious
about what you say and if you are frequent enough and your content is
interesting, people will come back and you have just started developing your
audience.

Just don't give up, it is easier to quit than to do it right.

Edit : sharing an anecdote. I started a blog about my view on technology more
than 10 years ago. At best, I had ~ 200 people / month that read my content.
One of my best memory was a comment someone posted on one of my article
thanking me for the content and to keep up the good work. Til this day, I
still remember how good and rewarding it was to have someone you don't know
taking some of their time to comment on a post you wrote. I vividly remember
this feeling and think about this person who wanted me to explain him stuff
and I failed.

I don't remember his (nick)name but I won't forget him.

